# Who can explain "Export Containing Keywords" ?



## swteven (Jun 23, 2015)

"Export Containing Keywords" is an option found in the "Edit Keyword Tag" dialog. I am trying to clearly understand what function is performed when this option is checked.  :hm:


Adobe documentation offers a very brief description:
"Export Containing Keywords" Includes higher-level keywords that contain the keyword when exporting photos.


Regarding this description, I have to assume that "higher-level keywords" means a parent keyword in a keyword hierarchy?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 23, 2015)

I think your assumption is correct, but I'm not sure either! If a child keyword has "Export Containing Keywords" checked, but the parent keyword has "Include on Export" unchecked, who wins? As far as I can see, the "Include on Export" being unchecked would win, i.e. the parent keyword is not exported, which then begs your question: what's the point of the "Export Containing Keywords" option? 

Hopefully one of our keywording experts will drop by with the answer!


----------



## clee01l (Jun 23, 2015)

"Include on Export" wins.  I have a hierarchy of _Internal use only_ Keywords. The top level is a keyword "**Internal"  It is the only keyword in the hierarchy with "Include on Export" unchecked. "Export Containing Keywords" is checked.  Child keywords that have "Include on Export" checked and "Export Containing Keywords" unchecked are exported but none of the parent keywords. Child keywords that have "Include on Export" and "Export Containing Keywords checked will bring with them only those parent keywords that have "Include on Export" checked


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 23, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Child keywords that have "Include on Export" checked and "Export Containing Keywords" unchecked are exported but none of the parent keywords.



Thanks for that, though for some reason I'm probably a little surprised that "Include on Export" on the parent is then ignored....but that's probably just my lack of understanding.

The interesting thing then is what happens when you export a picture which has two child keywords (of the same parent), each with a different selection of the "Export Containing Keywords" option. A quick test indicates that the parent keyword IS exported in that situation.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 23, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Thanks for that, though for some reason I'm probably a little surprised that "Include on Export" on the parent is then ignored....but that's probably just my lack of understanding.
> 
> The interesting thing then is what happens when you export a picture which has two child keywords (of the same parent), each with a different selection of the "Export Containing Keywords" option. A quick test indicates that the parent keyword IS exported in that situation.


I think the key is whether the parent keyword is included by child reference or whether it is expressly selected for the image.   Expressly selected keywords are included ONLY if "Include on Export" is checked Parent Keywords are included only if they have "Include on Export" checked and the child keywords has "Export Containing Keywords" checked.


----------



## swteven (Jun 23, 2015)

Cletus - Thanks for clarification! I need to experiment with this so my brain gets it.

This brings up another topic which I will start as a new post. That is… having one group of keywords for Internal use within LR and another for External use on images that are exported. The Internal group helps a LR user to manage their collection and the External group are keywords for SEO and/or search within a web publishing application. The way you do it may be ideal but there are probably other approaches.


----------



## swteven (Jun 24, 2015)

I am confused about the word "Containing". Would "Export Containing Keywords" mean the same thing as "Export Child Keywords" or "Export Lower-Level Keywords" ?


----------



## swteven (Jun 24, 2015)

Regarding this topic I have discovered a Keyword Tags drop-down menu located in the Keywording dialog.

The default is "Enter Keywords" which shows all tagged keywords for a selected image.
The second option is "Keywords & Containing Keywords".
The third option is "Will Export".

I am trying different configurations but I am still not sure what the word "Containing" actually means.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 24, 2015)

swteven said:


> Regarding this topic I have discovered a Keyword Tags drop-down menu located in the Keywording dialog.
> 
> The default is "Enter Keywords" which shows all tagged keywords for a selected image.
> The second option is "Keywords & Containing Keywords".
> ...


"Keywords & Containing Keywords" = "Keywords & Parent Keywords"  IOW Keywords that contain other relevant keywords. 

If your Keyword hierarchy is:
*Texas
––––Houston
––––––––Texas Medical Center
––––––––––––St. Lukes Episcopal Hospital
*
If you assign the Keyword Phrase *St. Lukes Episcopal Hospital*, All of the other words that contain *St. Lukes Episcopal Hospital* would be assigned too and would show up on the Keywording panel when "Keywords & Containing Keywords" is the chosen option.


----------



## swteven (Jun 25, 2015)

Got it! Thanks for the relevant example!

A Parent keyword is a "Container" of other (lower level) keywords.


----------

